# Can I Feed Spineless Cactus to my Russian Tortoise?



## Shellz (Jun 30, 2016)

I recently got 1 pound of spineless cactus from Carolina Pet Supply. After it arrived I looked up how to plant it. One of the websites I came across said that mature spineless cactus contain harmful concentrations of oxalic acid. I am not sure if this is true and I am also not sure if my cactus pads are mature. Anyone know?


----------



## Nicole M (Jun 30, 2016)

You should be fine with those pads! Oxalate is really exaggerated as a threat to tortoise health, from what I understand... As long as your tortoise is well-hydrated and has a good (high fiber, low protein) varied diet, you're golden!


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2016)

Any age opuntia pad is a good part of a varied diet for any tortoise species.

@Will has done a lot of research on this and has a couple of good threads with more info.

The short answer is "yes". Feed that pad to your tortoise, or plant it and feed the new pads to your tortoise. Or do both.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 30, 2016)

Oxolates have certain fates when in the diet of the tortoise, there are only so many paths that occur.

One, the tortoise etas, it, and defecates it.
Two, the tortoise eats it and it binds with calcium in the gut and the tortoise defecates it.
Three, the tortoise eats it it's absorbed in the intestines and it plays numerous roles in bodily functions gets broken down and is eliminated as part of metabolic waste through the intestines and kidneys.
Four, it gets absorbed by the intestines and gets eliminated through the kidneys or intestines as un-used whole molecules.
Five, it gets absorbed by the intestines ends up in the kidneys and bonds to excess calcium and forms oxolate crystals/stones in the kidneys or bladder.

According to vets that have lectured on this topic "five" has never been recorded in any scientific or veterinary literature. Yet that is the basis of concern, never happened to a level where any vet published it. No vet school students, no one.

Opuntia does have oxolate in it, and so much calcium that the oxolate "likely" gets bound up in the intestines. Oxolate is also a valuable molecule that does good stuff. Bigger pads have less oxolate per unit weight.

I sell opuntia too BTW https://www.facebook.com/KapidoloFarms/


----------



## Toons1978 (Dec 2, 2016)

I've got anadd-on question to this thread. Although spineless, these cactus still have small pointed fuzz-almost around the bumps where long spined prickly pears have spines. They stick in you quickly and are hard to see when removing. Are those small fuzzy spines a danger to a tortoise's mouth or digestive tract? If so, for tortoises large enough to munch on a whole pad, how are these best prepared for the tortoises, cut in slices around the bumps, skinned like a potato, or..??..


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Dec 3, 2016)

Toons1978 said:


> I've got anadd-on question to this thread. Although spineless, these cactus still have small pointed fuzz-almost around the bumps where long spined prickly pears have spines. They stick in you quickly and are hard to see when removing. Are those small fuzzy spines a danger to a tortoise's mouth or digestive tract? If so, for tortoises large enough to munch on a whole pad, how are these best prepared for the tortoises, cut in slices around the bumps, skinned like a potato, or..??..


Tortoise can eat the fuzz no problem. Just throw a pad or cut it in pieces. Your choice!


----------



## Russian Tortoise Lover! (Jun 13, 2017)

I am leaving my tortoise for 4 days and was told to get this, where should I? We have a pet store but I have never seen them there. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 13, 2017)

Russian Tortoise Lover! said:


> I am leaving my tortoise for 4 days and was told to get this, where should I? We have a pet store but I have never seen them there. Any ideas? Thanks


Many grocery stores carry cactus pad. Ethnic or Latin cuisine uses it. I don't think a pet shop carries it. 

I sell dehydrated cactus pad, I don't think it would meet your purpose though.


----------



## leigti (Jun 13, 2017)

My local grocery stores carry cactus. They are not the spineless kind so I scrape the spines off with a knife.


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2017)

Russian Tortoise Lover! said:


> I am leaving my tortoise for 4 days and was told to get this, where should I? We have a pet store but I have never seen them there. Any ideas? Thanks



Around here all the Mexican Grocery stores stock the pads and call them "nopales". Tortoise people call them opuntia, which is the genus part of the scientific name, but people in the food industry will refer to them as nopales.

Where are you? In many places you can find them growing wild or in people's yards. Collect them with heavy rubber gloves, not leather, and rub and rinse them under some running water to remove any little spines or glochids. The spine removal is for your benefit, not the tortoise. The tortoises can eat them spines, glochids and all, with no issues.

You can also order them online. Tyler at http://www.tortoisesupply.com was selling them at one time. I think he still does.


----------



## Russian Tortoise Lover! (Jun 14, 2017)

I live in North Hampton, NH. I will look for them at the grocery store.


----------



## Court19ney (Oct 4, 2021)

Tom said:


> Around here all the Mexican Grocery stores stock the pads and call them "nopales". Tortoise people call them opuntia, which is the genus part of the scientific name, but people in the food industry will refer to them as nopales.
> 
> Where are you? In many places you can find them growing wild or in people's yards. Collect them with heavy rubber gloves, not leather, and rub and rinse them under some running water to remove any little spines or glochids. The spine removal is for your benefit, not the tortoise. The tortoises can eat them spines, glochids and all, with no issues.
> 
> You can also order them online. Tyler at http://www.tortoisesupply.com was selling them at one time. I think he still does.


Do you suggest the best place to get food for a Russian tortoise be the tortoisesupply.com? I’m new to having a tortoise and he/she will be arriving tomorrow 10/5/21 and have been trying to figure out the best way to supply a good diet


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2021)

Court19ney said:


> Do you suggest the best place to get food for a Russian tortoise be the tortoisesupply.com? I’m new to having a tortoise and he/she will be arriving tomorrow 10/5/21 and have been trying to figure out the best way to supply a good diet


The "best" way is to find a wide variety of broadleaf weeds around where you live. Add in things like grape leaves, mulberry leaves, rose of Sharon leaves and flowers, and many more like that. The Testuod mix from torotoisesupply.com is fantastic too. You can also grow all sorts of different squash plants for the leaves and blooms. Pansies, gazanias, nasturtium, and many more flowers. The lists are endless.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 4, 2021)

I have a great selection of opuntia cactus...not one tort I have ever had will eat the damn things and I suffer the pains of walking past one or stumbling into one...pain and bother


----------



## Court19ney (Oct 4, 2021)

Tom said:


> The "best" way is to find a wide variety of broadleaf weeds around where you live. Add in things like grape leaves, mulberry leaves, rose of Sharon leaves and flowers, and many more like that. The Testuod mix from torotoisesupply.com is fantastic too. You can also grow all sorts of different squash plants for the leaves and blooms. Pansies, gazanias, nasturtium, and many more flowers. The lists are endless.


Thank you


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I have a great selection of opuntia cactus...not one tort I have ever had will eat the damn things and I suffer the pains of walking past one or stumbling into one...pain and bother


You can drop it off by the truck load at my place, and come for a visit while you are at it!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 4, 2021)

Tom said:


> You can drop it off by the truck load at my place, and come for a visit while you are at it!


I'd love to!


----------

